# Breeding julidochromis transcriptus gombe question



## Regulus99 (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi first post here.

I have 9 transcriptus gombe 1 is from a different source then the other 8. The single fish is a young adult. The other 8 are juveniles from a different bloodline. I want to select breed these 2 bloodlines together. I'm trying to figure out how to get them to pair up. I put 3 juveniles with the one adult thinking they might be old enough. The adult is attacking the juveniles. There's no cover in the tank as of now. It's a 40 gallon low tech planted. I'm setting another 40 gallon tank up right now just for the juli's with rock work. The juveniles are only about an inch. I don't know when they mature. The new set up is going to have a bunch of rock work for hiding places. I guess I'll just give it time and hope the adult pairs up with one of the 3 fish I put in. If not I have 5 more in another tank to fall back on.

Any suggestions?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You are better off having six or more individuals. The trick will be knowing which is the single fish when the younger ones get to be the same size as the single.

Why not put them all together?


----------



## Regulus99 (Oct 22, 2019)

I'll be able to tell which is the single fish it has slightly different markings. I could put more in with the group. I was just worried some weren't big enough so I wanted to grow them out more. I was worried a pair might form from the same bloodline and kill off the single individual one when they get bigger.

I just got done setting up a 40 gallon to house these fish. I decided to use crushed coral for a substrate. I'm gonna wait until it's cycled and put them all in it. I've never bred juli's before but I have bred Neo Signatus and Neo Daffodil. Both were pretty easy. They basically paired up pretty easy.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

All of those things could happen. If a different pair forms, move them to a separate tank and continue. Until you get the pair with the target individual, I would leave as many fish in the tank as possible. Females are bigger.


----------



## smashematics (Nov 25, 2019)

So how did things turn out? Looking for an update


----------

